

Tell HN: I made a chalk inspired app that works in browsers - mrduncan
http://mrduncan.github.com/marker

======
mrduncan
I decided to throw something together this morning since so many people were
complaining that chalk.37signals.com didn't work anywhere except on iPads.

Source is available here, do whatever you want with it:
<https://github.com/mrduncan/marker>

Also, I only tested it in Safari 5 on OS X so no guarantees that it'll work
anywhere else. Patches accepted :)

------
magicseth
I appreciate this app greatly, since I was particularly frustrated that chalk
didn't work on the pc. I also think it is a fantastic reminder of how
important presentation is. The two apps have two very different audiences, and
their appearances have a tremendous impact on how they are received. I am not
denigrating marker at all, especially because many of my experiments are just
to see if something is possible, as soon as I succeed at a proof of concept, I
have reached satisfaction.

Lacking any real design ability myself, I am always frustrated at how big a
difference it can make in how your app is communicated both verbally and
visually.

------
gawker
Works fine in Chrome 7.0 Beta. Great work!

------
jaden
Works great in Chrome 9.0.570.1 dev

